# One Channel Closer.....



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

.... to canceling my D* HD Pkg. 

Our Local ABC station finally went full HD this week in Colorado Springs, CO. I often think about canceling the D* HD Pkg once I have all four Nets available via OTA. So far we have CBS, ABC, FOX and still waiting for NBC in HD. I give up on PBS. 

Considering 95% of what I watch is network programming, I'd be happy with all free local networks via OTA.  

Bring on the Series 3....


----------



## durl (Dec 1, 2005)

If you're not watching it, by all means you should cancel it.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

You might as well cancel your DirecTV locals as well.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

durl said:


> If you're not watching it, by all means you should cancel it.


if/when my town offers all four nets in HD, I will certainly watch less of the HD Pkg. I've only kept it around this long since there is very little in HD offered in my area.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

rminsk said:


> You might as well cancel your DirecTV locals as well.


I would if I also didn't use a SD Tivo in another room


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

No sports fans here huh? 

The one and only reason I have the DTV HD package is to watch ESPN and my local Regional Sports Package. I also just signed up, so that I could watch the World Cup in HD.

I was getting all my networks with an antenna, and still am, but I really wanted to watch more sports.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

Nope, no sports love here. All sports pretty much bore me to tears to be honest.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

rmassey said:


> Nope, no sports love here. All sports pretty much bore me to tears to be honest.


How sad.


----------



## jazzsax (Feb 23, 2006)

He doesn't watch Katie???


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

rmassey said:


> .... to canceling my D* HD Pkg.
> 
> Our Local ABC station finally went full HD this week in Colorado Springs, CO. I often think about canceling the D* HD Pkg once I have all four Nets available via OTA. So far we have CBS, ABC, FOX and still waiting for NBC in HD. I give up on PBS.
> 
> ...


I read your post 2x to be sure but I still can't understand. What does the HD package have to do with HD locals at all? You stated you may cancel the HD pak when you have all 4 nets OTA. I can't see the connection.

the only thing i can think of is that since you didn't get abc in HD, that you refused to watch it before and instead had to watch something in the HDpak instead. That i can fully understand.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

newsposter said:


> I read your post 2x to be sure but I still can't understand. What does the HD package have to do with HD locals at all? You stated you may cancel the HD pak when you have all 4 nets OTA. I can't see the connection.
> 
> the only thing i can think of is that since you didn't get abc in HD, that you refused to watch it before and instead had to watch something in the HDpak instead. That i can fully understand.


There is no direct connection between the HD Pkg and my local HD OTA channels.

All I am saying is since I now have one more Local OTA HD channel and one more to follow closely, I will most likey cancel the HD Pkg, given that I will now have more (free) HD content to choose from. Get it?


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm in the sports bore me to tear's club too.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

BillyT2002 said:


> I'm in the sports bore me to tear's club too.


Me too! I wonder if they will ever convert Lost In Space to HD, the way they did for Hogan's Heros?


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

BillyT2002 said:


> I'm in the sports bore me to tear's club too.


Music and movies for me. I actually have both ESPN HD channels blocked from my CIR list. They do me absolutely no good at all (well except if they are showing cheerleader competitions  )


----------



## narrod (Nov 23, 2002)

Runch Machine said:


> Me too! I wonder if they will ever convert Lost In Space to HD, the way they did for Hogan's Heros?


They didn't convert anything. The series was filmed (no videotape). Will work with any series that used film.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Even though I still think the $9.99 is over prices for what we get...

I spent about 20 hours watching Discover HD, UNV HD, and HDNET these past 4 days or so.

Even though I do want more... I still can't bring myself to taking it off the list.

Extrememe Engineering for example is just so much better in HD.
BSG on Universal (even though 6 months delayed)

Even though the shuttle didn't lauch, the HDNet converage was just amazing.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

OK, Now that I have all four nets (they just added NBC) via OTA HD in my town, I called to cancel the HD pkg with D*. Well of course they offered it to me for free for four more months...... Arrrgggg, how could I say no? I was really ready to canel it this time and not looking for freebie. My biggest gripe is the $10/mo for such little content, so no co$t = no more gripe. They also turned on all movie channels for free for four months too, so I now get SHO and HBO HD for a while. I am of the firm opinion that it's all crap anyway (SHO & HBO), but at least it's free crap for a while. My monthly bill is now down to $56 (TC + DVR + Mirror fee), which I'm pretty sure is a bit lower than the average D* sub.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I wish they had a few more HD movie channels included in this package. I've been recording quite a few in just the 2 weeks I've had HD. "Towering Inferno", "Clockwork Orange", "2001".


----------



## rickaren (Oct 30, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Even though I still think the $9.99 is over prices for what we get...
> 
> I spent about 20 hours watching Discover HD, UNV HD, and HDNET these past 4 days or so.
> 
> ...


Yes I still have it too but just be happy you have not gone to DISH HD since that 20 hours of HD viewing would go way up!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not sure what the OP does watch.

So far, OP is bored to tears by sports and thinks everything on HBO and Showtime is crap.

What is left? The network shows? And all network movies have commercials and are savaged (not to mention are the same things that were on HBO and Showtime in the past year or so).


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

When I got my HD TiVo, I figured I would use the HD package to show off HD (show it off to myself) on my new TV for a month or so, and then cancel.

However, now, I pretty much wouldn't dream of it. 

Firstly, I do record things on HDNet sometimes, same with Discovery. Finally, sports. Not this last weekend, but the two previous weekends I had HD Tennis on ESPN2 HD. Plus, in 2 weeks, the U.S. Open will start, and I'll have two weeks of HD tennis on Universal HD. 

Oh, I also watch Alias in HD on TNT HD. 

$120 extra in my pocket, or going to amazing events in HD during a year, plus some great older shows in HD too. $120 is a fine value to me.

Of course, I want more HD channels. However, when they have more, it will be $20 or more. ha-ha.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

My kids will watch educational shows on Discovery-HD just because they are in HD and look so real. Heck I do too. Once you get use to the HD picture quality it is very hard to go back to watching SD.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Not sure what the OP does watch.
> 
> So far, OP is bored to tears by sports and thinks everything on HBO and Showtime is crap.
> 
> What is left? The network shows? And all network movies have commercials and are savaged (not to mention are the same things that were on HBO and Showtime in the past year or so).


I'd say 99% of my HD viewing (that I care about at least) is network programs. For movies, I just use Netflix with better sound (DTS) and correct aspect ratio. by the time they get to HBO/SHO, I have already seen it on DVD. Sports, ehh, just not for me. On D*, with HDlite - I often do not see that big of a difference of DVD to HDLite on HBO/SHO.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

BillyT2002 said:


> I'm in the sports bore me to tear's club too.


I think I might be a charter member of this club.

I am totally dreading the upcoming start to the NFL season. This means that for the next 4 months or so I've got a 50/50 shot at missing some portion of the end of 60 Minutes on CBS. I've got my Season Pass set to run an extra 30 minutes to account for football, but sometimes the stupid games run longer than 3.5 hours and then I miss parts of 60 Minutes. I can't extend my SP to an hour extra because then it conflicts with other SPs I have.

Football is the worst offender to me because it conflicts the most with stuff I am interested in watching.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

thankfully fox built a buffer into their sunday schedule..of course with malcolm and futurama and king of the hill no longer on it's irrelevant...


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

Really Malcolm got canceled? Too bad, I enjoyed that show.


----------

